# Change engines Tecumseh to Briggs



## fishingrusty (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a MTD riding lawn mower 15hp Tecumseh. The engine blew up, and I want to replace it with a Briggs due to a family member working for the company and I can get it cheap. Is there an easy way to find what model I can put in?
The current Tecumseh I have is OHV155 204509E. I would like to put in a 15hp Briggs.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

The briggs should drop right in, its the wiring that I'd worry about though.


----------

